# sap2000 V12 crack download



## tarek_abulail (24 يناير 2009)

sap2000 V12 crack download
taken from w w w . damasgate . com
if the admin allowed me to mention the source


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا باشمهندس وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مازن السيد (24 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اليكم هذه الكتب العظيمة لتعليم برنامج 
sap 2000
ويكفى منها كتاب 
SAP2000 featuters and A TO Z problems book
عبارة عن كم هائل من الامثلة المحلولة 
ان شاء الله تحترفو استخدام البرنامج عن طريق تعلمها
الرابط هنا







_Sap2000-linear-and-non-linear-static_ 
+





_Sap2000 Features_​


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (25 يناير 2009)

*محتار والله*

اخوانى الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
لقد احترت واحتار دليلى
قمت بتصتيب جميع نسخ sap 12 المتاحة لدى معظم المنتديات
وقمت بتطبيق جميع انواع الكراك و الباتش المتاح
وفى جميع الأحوال وعند اجراء التحليل الانشائي تظهر لى هذه الرسالة
---------------------------
Error updating analysis cases. 
---------------------------
فهل لديكم حلا لهذه المشكلة علما باننى استخدم لاب توب Dell 1520 ونسخة ويندوز فيستا هوم بيسك عليها آخر تحيث من النت
لا اراكم الله مكروها فى عزيز لديكم​


----------



## أحمد كنين (28 يناير 2009)

أخى العزير ... لم استطع تحميل البرنامج من لعنوان المكتوب ... لو سمحت ممكن ترفع الملفات فى مواقع اخرى... ولك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## هادي المهندس (31 يناير 2009)

*نفس المشكله...................*



زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> اخوانى الأعزاء
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
> لقد احترت واحتار دليلى
> قمت بتصتيب جميع نسخ sap 12 المتاحة لدى معظم المنتديات
> ...





السلام عليكم

اخي الزعيم كيف حالك........... نفس المشكله التي تواجهني حيث اني استعملت جميع الكراك ولم انجح والمشكله اني لا املك فقط ساب 2000 فيجن 12 ......... والله المعين

عسى نجد من لديه الكراك الجديد
مع تحياتي


----------



## raniasalah84 (10 أبريل 2009)

ياجماعة المشكلة مش في الكراكات المشكلة ان المودل تالف انا واجهت نفس المشكلة وكان الحل شي من اربعة:
1\ اتاكد ان اسم الملف كله بحروف انجليزية
2\ اتاكد ان الملف غير مقفل
3\خدنسخة من ملف الساب وحطه في مكان تاني وافتحه من جديد
4\اعمل تصدير للملف بصيفة sap2000.s2k ثم ارجع افتح الساب واعمل استيراد للملف من جديد وان شاء الله هتلاقو الحل في حاجة من الاربعة


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (10 أبريل 2009)

هادي المهندس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي الزعيم كيف حالك........... نفس المشكله التي تواجهني حيث اني استعملت جميع الكراك ولم انجح والمشكله اني لا املك فقط ساب 2000 فيجن 12 ......... والله المعين
> 
> ...


والله واحشنى من زمان يا عم هادى وحشتنى مداخلاتك ومشاكساتك معى
لا يوجد حتى الآن كراك مظبوط مع الفيستا ولكن زملائى عندهم xp واشتغل معاهم كويس


----------



## AMSE (13 أبريل 2009)

هذه الرسالة لا تتعلق بالكراك اخى الكريم .. لكن فقط استغنى عن اللغة العربية فى اسماء الملفات وان شاء الله لن

تظهر مرة اخرى


----------



## الأوائل1971 (24 مايو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء

بالنسبة لتجربتي فقد قمت بتحميل SAP2000 v12 من موقع 
عرب سوفت ( عفوا" ليس دعاية او محاباة لآحد لا سمح الله ) ولكن لتعم الفائدة
الرابط http://www.3arabsoft.com/forum/thread14269.html#post261473
وقد جربته و هو ممتاز مع XP و ليس فيزيتا ولكن به عيب وحيد و هو انه تجريبي 30 يوم فقط

بالتوفيق و اللي عندو حل لمشكلة الأصدار التجريبي يخبرنا بارك الله بكم


----------



## khaledaed (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ الفاضل هذة الرسالة تظهر بسبب ان ملف الساب او الفولدر الموضوع بداخلة الملف مكتوب باللغة العربية فيجب عليك تحويلهما الى اللغة الانجليزية.


----------



## tamer_sharawy (3 نوفمبر 2009)

fgdfgdfgdfg
dg
d
gd
g
dgddg


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع


----------



## mohemed09 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن تحميل sap2000 من فضلكم


----------



## ebrahemazzam (19 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tamerpower (21 يناير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohnazih (9 أبريل 2010)

*thx*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nasercom (20 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين اخواني على البرنامج اكتير مع اني لم انزله لاهله


----------



## elneams2005 (24 يونيو 2010)

ألف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## ss_online1 (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود زين العابدين (6 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على تقديم البرنامج لانى كنت محتاجه جدا


----------



## حمدي شققي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

amse قال:


> هذه الرسالة لا تتعلق بالكراك اخى الكريم .. لكن فقط استغنى عن اللغة العربية فى اسماء الملفات وان شاء الله لن
> 
> تظهر مرة اخرى


الله يجزيك خير الجزاء على هذه المعلومة القيمة يا اخي الكريم والله لي اكثر من ثلاثة اشهر وانا ابحث عن حل لهذه الشكلة


----------



## prlio (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fa.mo (4 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم اريد برنامج ساب 12 ضرورى لو سمحتم اى حد يدلنى وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## eng-joker (4 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا لدي البرنامج على الهارد , ولكن الكراك الخاص به يحتوي على فايروس تروجان


----------



## eng-joker (4 سبتمبر 2011)

هذه الروابط مع الكراك للاصدار 12.0.0 مع الكراك


```
http://www.4shared.com/file/FmU2B3PU/Sap2000_v1200Crackpart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/hJ1Eq5Zl/Sap2000_v1200Crackpart2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/IzKd-eDh/Sap2000_v1200Crackpart3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/0JayZmIe/Sap2000_v1200Crackpart4.html
```


----------



## المقاول6680 (20 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يباركم فيكم .... ونشكر جميع الاخوة الاعضاء على مجهودهم العظيم


----------

